# Why own a snapping turtle?



## Mgridgaway (Jul 27, 2012)

I always see lots of ads on craigslist offering snapping turtles of different varieties, and it always makes me wonder: who'd actually want to own a snapping turtle?

They're not friendly, can be dangerous, and get fairly big (which is not a bonus if they want nothing to do with you). So what exactly is the appeal? Am I missing out on something? I'm perfectly happy with the "different strokes for different folks" explanation, but if there is something else to it, I'd like to know.


----------



## EP429 (Jul 27, 2012)

Mgridgaway said:


> I always see lots of ads on craigslist offering snapping turtles of different varieties, and it always makes me wonder: who'd actually want to own a snapping turtle?
> 
> They're not friendly, can be dangerous, and get fairly big (which is not a bonus if they want nothing to do with you). So what exactly is the appeal? Am I missing out on something? I'm perfectly happy with the "different strokes for different folks" explanation, but if there is something else to it, I'd like to know.



I've often considered one for when my wife's friends visit & bring their kids along. They just kinda bust into my tortoise room & try to pick them up (great parenting!)
If I had a snapper, I'd tell them to go play with him, he'll do what my Redfoots only wish they could do 
That's about as far as their appeal gets with me.
Sorry, I'm twisted like that.


----------



## Julius25 (Jul 27, 2012)

So twisted 
Playing with the snapper ...


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 27, 2012)

I find them spunky and beautiful, but I'm not sure I'd want one as a pet.

I love finding them out on my journeys in nature, but as far as a pet..Meh...


I'm happy with my Stinkpot and Redfoot.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jul 27, 2012)

Snapping turtles are one of those animals that are generally misunderstood by people because of _many_ misconceptions and inflated folklore. 

Here where I live Snappers are by far the most common species in the wild. They are everywhere. Sometimes a lot of places where they shouldn't be! I've gotten calls to remove them from back lawns, gardens, garages and once even a basement! 

I've heard stories my whole life about them biting broomsticks in half, chasing people, being three feet long, weighing 100 pounds, eating all the fish in a pond and on and on. None of it is true. They are aggressive, like most animals, when threatened. If left alone or not directly confronted they pay very little attention to humans. Most of them that people encounter are females on land to nest or later in the summer males or females moving to another water source. On land they are out of their element and can be very defensive when confronted. Wild animals do one of two things when confronted they either flee or defend. Given the opportunity most would prefer to flee if possible.

They make very interesting pets when young. Those that have been raised in captivity are much more docile than their wild counterparts. Large ones, as with many mature wild animals can be harder to maintain and handle. Adults can be potentially dangerous simply because they have the size and power to inflict harm. They are wild animals and as with any turtle or tortoise, they retain wild instincts. Simply because we put them in a tank or box does not make them domesticated. That is one aspect that some people tend to ignore or lose sight of when keeping any wild animal.

Not everyone is into "soft and cuddley". Some people keep Snapping turtles probably for the same reasons they keep snakes, big carnivorous lizards and some really freaky insects! Because they're unique, unusual, interesting and not such a common pet that everyone else has.
But when you think about it, those are many of the same reasons that people keep any "out of the ordinary" animal as a pet, including tortoises and other turtle species.


----------



## Edna (Jul 27, 2012)

Aldabraman has a lovely pet snapper.


----------



## yagyujubei (Jul 27, 2012)

They're not friendly, can be dangerous, and get fairly big. That is the appeal. If you interact with them they get less bitey, and are actually very cool.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 27, 2012)

Because ten fingers is too many.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 27, 2012)

I have 2 common snappers that hatched out here in 2007, they live in the pond with all the other local turtles, the first 2 years they were in a tank and I spent time handling them as they grew, the 3rd year they were put in the pond,they still are not as nasty as a wild snapper, and when snappers are covered with water they are very docile and can be hand fed.This year they have spent more time out of the water than usual,and they are getting a little big for the pen they are in, so they will have their own area next year. Early in the spring I was looking for a turtle so I was reaching into the hides without looking first and grabbed one of the snappers,it didn't bite but now I look first. Also they have never shown any signs of aggression towards any of the other turtles with them in or out of the water.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 27, 2012)

In my opinion, they're not much different than keeping most other aquatic turtle species...they just happen to get much larger!

I've never considered aquatic turtles to be really hands-on interaction pets anyway, so to me, its just a matter of how big it gets.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 27, 2012)

I actually have three snappers myself. An older adult female, a subadult, and a youngster of a couple of years. 

We took the female in something like 15 years ago. My uncle-in-law would catch or be given snappers to then use as food. HE would keep them for a few weeks to clean them out of some of the "wild" taste, then butcher. This one was given to him and she was actually smaller then he liked. She was spared only because he had two others that were bigger and he ran out of time before he got to her. We had been invited over for supper and learned about her. My youngest son, asked if he could have her and so she came to live with us. We learned she was a female, when she laid some eggs in her pool. We kept a layer of mud, leaves, and silt at the bottom of her pool for her to hide in. Josh use to use his bare hands to go searching for her. In all the years, he never did get bitten and I have no idea how he got so lucky. 

Up til that time, the only real experience I had with them was seeing them on the road. The kids and I learned that trying to help one across the road was not always easy nor pleasant. They can be very nasty tempered, moved faster then one would expect, and will lunge at you getting quite a ways off the ground.

Now for the good side, they can and do get gentle if worked with. Mine are not worked with, but know when I come to their pool to surface and "beg" for food. They will eat out of my hand, but I make very sure my fingers are far back and then hold my breath when they grab the food.  I enjoy watching them eat the larger pieces of fish, ripping them apart with ease.

The main draw to me is their "prehistoric" appearance. It's like looking back in time. They have a unique beauty all their own and it's hard for many people to see it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 27, 2012)

My question back to you is, "Why not?"


----------



## Deac77 (Jul 27, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> In my opinion, they're not much different than keeping most other aquatic turtle species...they just happen to get much larger!
> 
> I've never considered aquatic turtles to be really hands-on interaction pets anyway, so to me, its just a matter of how big it gets.



I agree and as for the keeping of large Carnivorous lizards I have kept monitors and will do so again simply because they are the snuggle bugs of the reptile world ( certain species mind you) and the "WOW factor"


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 27, 2012)

That is true, aquatics in general are really not a hands on pet.

I hand feed my Musk, however. But that is about it. Aquatics tend to have a lower tolerance for things than torts.

For example, I frequently rub my Red Foot's shell, pet his head, and handle him occasionally. That's just not something aquatics (Generally speaking) are into. Toby will come up to me and get in my lap, Speedy will not. It's just the way they are.


----------



## Mgridgaway (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you all for the interesting replies!

I agree that aquatics are generally not a hands on pet. It's ultimately why I prefer tortoises.

As to "why not?," I have an answer, but it's completely subjective so it doesn't hold much water for anyone but myself


----------



## Masin (Jul 27, 2012)

I thought this guy was adorable but cant imagine housing him.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 30, 2012)

Found a baby Common Snapper about 25 years ago, and he became very docile very quickly...eventually I gave "Gamera" to a buddy of mine, who'd been trying to talk me out of him for years.

As of a week from Thursday, when I was last over, Gamera is still docile. Just takes interacting with them.

By the same token, my male African Rock Python, Taegus, is considered by many to be unique, because he's easy to work with, but that's because I've handled him since he was about 2' long, so he's not afraid of me. Sadly, his mate, Sheba, I got when she was around 9' and she's gone from consistently evil-tempered to mostly evil-tempered but handlable if you're VERY careful.

With gentle handling, nearly any creature can be tamed.


----------



## AustinASU (Jul 30, 2012)

Alligator snappers are awesome.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 30, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> With gentle handling, nearly any creature can be tamed.


Including men


----------



## Tom (Jul 30, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > With gentle handling, nearly any creature can be tamed.
> ...



Speaking from experience, Cap'n?


----------



## Brewster320 (Jul 30, 2012)

I have owned a snapping turtle for over two years now and honestly it's one of the best pets I have ever enjoyed owning. They are just like any other turtle as far as care goes (just scaled up) but personality wise they seem a lot more sure of themselves and less flighty than other turtles. 

Where a slider or painted turtle will go flying into the water if spooked while basking my guy with just sit there with a "Yeah, and what would you like?" look. I can even go over and give him a scratch on the chin or neck like a dog. I can also pick him up and usually the most I get is a hiss and a few kicks. He has no fear of people and even seems to enjoy free roaming around my room if I let him. 

The only time he's ever tried biting is if you put your fingers in the water but that's more of a food response and many turtles do that as well. I got him as a wild caught yearling who seemed to be pretty tame and now he's about 3-4 pounds and still like a puppy dog. I have had sliders, painteds, and musks all try to bite me when handled but nothing out of my so-called "snapping" turtle. 

I still do have respect for him as he is a powerful animal even at his size, I've seen him move and do things other similarly sized turtles could never do. I've heard that some are naturally tame, some you need to work with, and some grow out of it. I've caught several adult wild snappers and many of them too didn't attempt to bite so overall in my experience they are not as ferocious as they are made out to be.


----------



## Mgridgaway (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 31, 2012)

AustinASU said:


> *Alligator snappers are awesome.*



*I love mine! "TRAPPER"*


----------



## Masin (Jul 31, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> I love mine! "TRAPPER"



Look at that adorable face!


----------



## feline8 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hm.. who knows? Same question to folks who has poisonous snakes, frogs, etc as pets.


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 5, 2012)

Really looks like a dinosaur


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Aug 6, 2012)

feline8 said:


> Hm.. who knows? Same question to folks who has poisonous snakes, frogs, etc as pets.



[ahem] That would be _*venomous*_ snakes, dear...not poisonous.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 6, 2012)

Tom said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > Terry Allan Hall said:
> ...


----------



## AndreaRosie (Aug 7, 2012)

I live in Louisiana so snapping turtles are EVERYWHERE. Common ones don't get to big but they eat Red Ear babies out of my pond. We have to relocate. But once there was an alligator(about two days after we found a real alligator in my pond). He was huge!!! They get giant down near Toledo Bend. I mean he came up and snapped at me. I was bigger but I don't want to lose a toe. So I left the relocating to my older brother while I played with nicer Three Toes.


----------



## shelber10 (Aug 7, 2012)

well yea they arent cute and cuddly but they are unique and look a lot different than the average turtl. some people just want something different.


----------



## Deac77 (Aug 7, 2012)

Same as to why I keep my African bull frog I'd rather wrangle a wc tegu than my cb raised since the size of a quarter 4lb frog lol


----------



## MooingTricycle (Aug 7, 2012)

feline8 said:


> Hm.. who knows? Same question to folks who has poisonous snakes, frogs, etc as pets.



Dart frogs bred and fed in captivity are not poisonous since they do not have access to the food that makes them so, like in the wild. You just shouldnt hold them in general because frogs are very sensitive to their environment/chemicals on your hands.


----------



## acrantophis (Aug 7, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> I love mine! "TRAPPER"



 ;-)


----------



## Nixxy (Aug 8, 2012)

To add to this, Snappers are beautiful.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 8, 2012)

Nixxy said:


> To add to this, Snappers are beautiful.


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello everyone!

This is my first post and this question is the perfect place to start and introduce myself and my girls (they're girls until proven otherwise hihi).

My very first turtle was a snapping turtle my dad brought home when I was 9 years old. I was instantly fascinated by its dinosaur-like appearance, the mix of hard and soft and its agility. I spent HOURS with my chin on the floor, watching her every move. She never bit me. Not even when I gave her "nose-kisses"... That was the beginning of my love story with turtles and tortoises  

I'm now the proud mom of Princesse, a beautiful 3 year old Red Foot and Crystal, cutest little 3 month old hatchling 3 toe box turtle <3 

Nathalie in Toronto, Canada.


----------



## Mgridgaway (Aug 23, 2012)

diaboliqueturtle said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> This is my first post and this question is the perfect place to start and introduce myself and my girls (they're girls until proven otherwise hihi).
> 
> ...



A great story 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 23, 2012)

diaboliqueturtle said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> This is my first post and this question is the perfect place to start and introduce myself and my girls (they're girls until proven otherwise hihi).
> 
> ...



Hi! Won't you please also go to the introduction section and tell us all about you? So many folks will miss out on learning your story otherwise, because not all read the threads in this section. Thanks!! Once more welcome!


----------



## JacksonR (Aug 23, 2012)

Well, why does anyone anything? 

My snapper is actually "friendly." Trots over when he sees me coming toward his aquarium.


----------



## Q'sTortie (Aug 23, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> AustinASU said:
> 
> 
> > *Alligator snappers are awesome.*
> ...



is that guy living in a moat you built around your Aldabra pend as their personal guard? The name is perfect


----------



## terryo (Aug 23, 2012)

We live near woods with a big pond in it. Every year the Mama snappers come out of the woods looking for a place to lay their eggs.....mostly in neighborhood yards. One laid 6 eggs in our yard, and so far two have come up. In a week or two I'll release them into the big pond. I've never kept any but they sure are cute when they hatch.


----------

